# SLOTCARS and DOLLARS



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

For a certain amount of time, I have followed some bick bucks auction on eeeBay.

And I have put up a blog, tracing them when they were finished


If some of you are interested just CLICK HERE 


Be aware, that after three month, eeBay erase the past auctions, but as I always keep in the title of my posts the amount it reach next to it's title, so even if the click don't come anymore to the auction, you'll normally still have the basic infos.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Very cool, Zanza......kinda like a newspaper for rare slots.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, I always save big buck auctions to show my wife how much I COULD be spending. She says as soon as I win the lottery I can go nuts.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! cannot believe those cars are worth so much!! 

Zanda , this is cool website man! I like it! 

Wes


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

*oldraceral*

I dont do epay, but I had to bring this thread back up because I found out today at the races who "oldraceral" is! One of our racers recently moved away. His name is Al, and hes OLD, FAST and does EPAY. I mentioned there was a new member on HT named oldraceral and the guys said that its HOSERS AL. We really miss ya!!! Glad to see ya here on HT. Rumor is yer gonna be here at my track on new years day for the 3rd HOSERS invitational.
Sure lookin foreward to racin with ya again! If for some reason this aint the same guy we know, sorry, but I'm pretty confident it is unless the guys fed me a line of crap!
Aint nuthin on the profile that gives me a hint, A.J.

Merry Christmas, Al and family, --Circle Track DAC


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

*prices*

Holy crap! I played with and destroyed atleast one
car for sure that went for almost 500 bucks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

tjettim said:


> Holy crap! I played with and destroyed atleast one
> car for sure that went for almost 500 bucks.


That hurts doesn't it...:jest:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I know what you mean -- REALLY wish I hadn't traded my Sugar Daddy Datsun promo car for those Garbage Pail Kids cards way back when . . .

'doba


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

1976Cordoba said:


> I know what you mean -- REALLY wish I hadn't traded my Sugar Daddy Datsun promo car for those Garbage Pail Kids cards way back when . . .
> 
> 'doba


Yes, and at 12, lighting the limited #43 TV Guide edition charger on fire to see how long it would run around the track was a great idea. Stupid stupid stupid...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

madsapper said:


> Yes, and at 12, lighting the limited #43 TV Guide edition charger on fire to see how long it would run around the track was a great idea. Stupid stupid stupid...



ouch....

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjettim said:


> Holy crap! I played with and destroyed atleast one
> car for sure that went for almost 500 bucks.


 
I'm sure all of us did at one time (at least us older board members). I never did like those Super II bodies anyway.  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Not exactly the way I would spend my extra cash either, but assuming they items are in as good a shape as they appear in the pics, it all adds up.

Red Ferrari GTO - $75.00
Torino - $100.00
Black ford J - $100.00
Mangusta w/ box and label - $100.00
Turquoise Dump - $200.00
18 12" Curves - $180.00
Everything else - $244.00
_________________________
Total = $999.00



-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

DAC- yes, this is me. Sitting in the middle of nowhere with nary a slotracer in sight. See you at the invitational, weather permitting.
Speaking of burning up money (and slot cars) how many baseball cards did you ruin in the spokes of your bike? Or even the bike itself? If we only knew then...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*More fun!*

Another auction to follow...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-LEMON-VW-BUG-IN-MINT-COND-IN-MINT-ORIG-BOX_W0QQitemZ6024121272QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And it hasn't hit reserve yet...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

noddaz said:


> Another auction to follow...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-LEMON-VW-BUG-IN-MINT-COND-IN-MINT-ORIG-BOX_W0QQitemZ6024121272QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And it hasn't hit reserve yet...



I gotta say, not a chance in a very hot place!!

You can buuy a REAL car for that kind of money.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*No way..........*

At that kind of money, the seller could at least pay the shipping & insurance you'd think. :freak: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Zanza,
Way cool some of the prices are unbelievable. Maybe I should be investing in classic slot cars instead of the stock market. Then again maybe not, I believe that slot cars were meant to be driven and probably couldn't resist. Heck I'm trying to figure out how to mount diecast bodies on to slot car chassis!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

madsapper said:


> Yes, and at 12, lighting the limited #43 TV Guide edition charger on fire to see how long it would run around the track was a great idea. Stupid stupid stupid...


So how long did the flaming charger last?


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

oldraceral said:


> DAC- yes, this is me. Sitting in the middle of nowhere with nary a slotracer in sight. See you at the invitational, weather permitting.
> Speaking of burning up money (and slot cars) how many baseball cards did you ruin in the spokes of your bike? Or even the bike itself? If we only knew then...


Doggonit Al-- you know I never been into stick-and-ball sports---I used pieces of lexan 1/24 slot bods in my spokes-----Well actually playing cards. After 40 years I still never told Mom why she couldnt ever win at solitare! I was quite hard on them old stingray bikes too, and it rubbed off on HOs!

Lookin foreward to seein ya again on Sunday! Maybe we should make ya race the pink latemodel since Yer wife made ya move away from us--LOL!

Take care---Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

oldraceral said:


> Speaking of burning up money (and slot cars) how many baseball cards did you ruin in the spokes of your bike? Or even the bike itself? If we only knew then...


Damn, I forgot about those. But they did make a cool sound. 
:freak: rr


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

noddaz said:


> Another auction to follow...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-LEMON-VW-BUG-IN-MINT-COND-IN-MINT-ORIG-BOX_W0QQitemZ6024121272QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And it hasn't hit reserve yet...



And the guy was claiming he'll keep it and never sell again if the thing does'nt sell.....

But it has been  relisted 

And BTW, I'm currently the highest bidder mwwahahahaha!


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Why didn't you just use the Buy It Now? Just go to 2nd Mortgage In A Minute first.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Oooops I choose thew wrong button LOL


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's another good  candidate to show in my Slotcars & Dollars  blog 
And it remains 5 days before closing....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Re: The sealed Super II box - I think the high bidder is Geraldo Rivera and he's going to unseal the box on national TV during February sweeps. Who knows, there may be a little miniature chair inside or maybe a map to Jimmy Hoffa's secret burial plot. Hmmmmm ... it could be much more valuable than a box stuffed with one of Aurora's all time biggest slot car flops.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Re: The sealed Super II box - I think the high bidder is Geraldo Rivera and he's going to unseal the box on national TV during February sweeps. Who knows, there may be a little miniature chair inside or maybe a map to Jimmy Hoffa's secret burial plot. Hmmmmm ... it could be much more valuable than a box stuffed with one of Aurora's all time biggest slot car flops.


What is funny about this auction is he claims one of only to known to exist.......but yet the seal is NOT a factory seal!!!! Factory sealed Super II cars came from Aurora with a cardboard sleeve, not shrink wrapped! Shrink wrapping was done by some distributors after Hobby shops complained because the cars were being stolen!

We have a shrink wrap machine...anyone want their Super II as MIB?

 


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

zanza said:


> And the guy was claiming he'll keep it and never sell again if the thing does'nt sell.....
> 
> But it has been  relisted
> 
> And BTW, I'm currently the highest bidder mwwahahahaha!


This auction is the Yellow Lemon VW.

Funny thing is this time around he only got $800. 
Last week it ended at $920 with reserve not met.
Greed backfired this time!

Later,
Keith


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If the value in that "sealed Super II" is the fact that it is still in the factory sealed container - then what the heck good is that? What is the owner going to do, bring the box to a hospital and have it X-rayed or have a sonogram taken and then post the image of their "baby" still in the womb on the wall - a baby that can never be "born" because doing so would deflate it's value immensely. It's too funny, like the old hot potato toy where the last person holding the potato when the bell rings loses the game. So you keep selling the box until someone is silly enough to open it and "poof" there goes the value. But at least the owner ends up with a decent parts donor car and a cheesy velvet lined box.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Sealed Supper II*

I bought one of the very first AFX Super II cars from Auto World and it was sealed in a clear plastic wrapper. I remember cutting the wrapper carefully so as not to damage the cool box it came in. Too bad the thing had ZERO traction... what a disappointment! But it could actually be an "honest" seller with a "real" sealed Super II.

Someone purchased a 1950s era sealed Lionel train set from Sears for a substancial amount of money. It came in a plain brown box. I couldn't understand it becasue as soon as it's opened it isn't worth anything but to keep it in a plain brown box seemed silly.

Rich


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out item 6027441494... I'm shocked.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

TK Solver said:


> Check out item 6027441494... I'm shocked.



Yeah I'm following it to include in my BLOG ....

In the past I've seen that the rare Maroon or Chocolate Camaro TJets appearing on eeBayy were always reaching skyrocketing prices, so I'm not so surprised of this one (even if it's far from perfect shape)


TKSolver be prepared to get really shocked...When you posted it was at around 600 bucks and it just went for a big 1080$ !!


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

bumpercar88 said:


> So how long did the flaming charger last?


Long enough to interest me enough to light more. Stupid Stupid Stupid...


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

$200 for a YELLOW Daytona??? I barely got $20 for a blue one and $15 for an orange one!Mine weren't in the boxes though.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

twelve said:


> $200 for a YELLOW Daytona??? I barely got $20 for a blue one and $15 for an orange one!Mine weren't in the boxes though.


Yeah I did'nt understand too.... I got mine, an orange one (with good non broken wing and almost flawless) even through eBbbay and with overseas shipping for less than 30 bucks


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anybody noticed that the price of a lot of slot cars, say 8-10 average cars, has jumped significantly? I used to pick up a lot of runners for $30-$60, now they are well above $100. 

Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree Jim, slots are way up excpet the pile I am trying to sell now lol.. but seems everyone is paying another 30-40% more for cars right now..So needless to say my purchasing has slowed down. Mind you I did pick up a Minty Candy Tyrell F1 early last week for 20 bucks when everyone else on fleabay was paying 40-50 for cars in far worse shape.


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Has anybody noticed that the price of a lot of slot cars, say 8-10 average cars, has jumped significantly? I used to pick up a lot of runners for $30-$60, now they are well above $100.
> 
> Jim


 Ok, Jim, Coach,
Here is MY question.

Are the sellers asking for more with higher starting bids or are the buyers fignting over what is out there to aquire it? If it is the sellers, then buyers aught to know that prices come down if no one buys, eh? relist relist relist.
If it is the buyers driving the prices up, all I can say is: "You can not teach a person common sense."  
I usually only epay when the market is soft in the summer anyway.
Just a thought.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

coach61 said:


> I agree Jim, slots are way up excpet the pile I am trying to sell now lol.. but seems everyone is paying another 30-40% more for cars right now..So needless to say my purchasing has slowed down. Mind you I did pick up a Minty Candy Tyrell F1 early last week for 20 bucks when everyone else on fleabay was paying 40-50 for cars in far worse shape.
> 
> 
> Coach


What do you have in your pile?? I'm always interested in slotcars I don't already own....


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

here is one for you 
AURORA AFX 2 SUGAR DADDY DATSUN LOT STICKER SHEET NOS
US $2,950.00 (Reserve not met) 3 days left

 2 Sugar daddy  

if that dont work
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6032423066&fromMakeTrack=true 

Item number: 6032423066


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd say thats where 2 fools met! Him for wanting that much and anybody for bidding that much.


Ronnie


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

AND...he lowered his "reserve". From what, 2 million to 1 million?


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

That seller was bidding on 2 510's I had(a blue and a turquoise)and didn't win either one.He is stating he has no other items 4 sale,however he does have a Rebel A/FX Charger 4 sale.Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

2 Aurora TJet 1355 Thunderbird Roadster Slot Car Carded 
Item number: 6033101574 
US $561.01 
does this price sound right for 2 bodies without chassis?
sounds high to me


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The bodies (no matter how ugly) do not ge any minty-er (?) than that...
And that is something hard core collectors love...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Check this link about collectibles. 
It is short and fast-loading.
These bodies are mentioned in the article.

http://www.howorld.net/archives/beers/elusive/elusive.html


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*67$ for a Johnny Lightning !!*

The last entrance in my BLOG is a Johnny Lightning Javelin that sold for....67$ !!!

Incidentaly I was thinkin to put up a page on my website for comparing originals AFX Javelin with their JL counterfeit: think it's time to put it up :drunk:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you doing only cars? I was wondering if my Johnny Clark book for $146.50 qualifies. I looked and didn't see it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I had the same thing happen to me, a seller tried to pass off a JL white Charger t-jet as an original. They wouldn't refund my money until I threatened legal action.
I hope the buyer asked if it was an Aurora or not before buying it.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> Are you doing only cars? I was wondering if my Johnny Clark book for $146.50 qualifies. I looked and didn't see it.


Yes Mike, mainly cars, as I have little knowledge in HO Books. I don't own the one you talk about - I know it's kinda Aurora Bible. 
My bible is the Johanssen's HO guide


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I just watched a bidding war between 2 guys over a common tyco superbird!! (Petty car)
It went for 36.00!!!! Maybe I should put mine on the bay? LOL Heck, the twin pack sells for 25.00 all the time!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> I just watched a bidding war between 2 guys over a common tyco superbird!! (Petty car)
> It went for 36.00!!!! Maybe I should put mine on the bay? LOL Heck, the twin pack sells for 25.00 all the time!


 
Maybe I should email the loser with an offer of one for a special price. :devil:


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

How about the original T-Jet oil bottle that is currently at $10.50 PLUS $6.55 shipping!!??In the USA,Yes, it's full, but I can mail a slot car priority mail for $4.55!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

twelve said:


> How about the original T-Jet oil bottle that is currently at $10.50 PLUS $6.55 shipping!!??In the USA,Yes, it's full, but I can mail a slot car priority mail for $4.55!!!


 Now, now, be fair. The sellers nearest post office might be 6 miles from where he lives and his only vehicle is a Hummer.


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

My post office is only 3 miles away, and I only drive my big block El Camino!LOL! The oil is up to $15!


----------

